
Ask HN: Are you a book lover? Give us feedback - iseff
Are you a book lover?<p>My co-founder and I built this tiny app over the last few days because we often find books on Twitter, but forget them.<p>It&#x27;s a work in progress, but the workflow is: you comment or DM a tweet containing a book(s), and we&#x27;ll go out and find the book(s), store it&#x2F;them on a page for the tweet, and then send it back to you. We&#x27;ll then always keep the tweet&#x27;s page, your page with a collection of all the books you&#x27;ve saved, and also a page for the original book recommender and all of their recommendations.<p>For instance, here&#x27;s[1] a page that extracted the books from a tweet by Keith Rabois. And here&#x27;s[2] a page that is ALL book recommendations from tweets by Keith Rabois. If I were the one to note any of these tweets, I&#x27;d also have a page for myself to remember every book I&#x27;ve noted.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryfootnote.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;1
[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryfootnote.com&#x2F;recommended-books&#x2F;rabois<p>My questions to you, book lovers:<p>(a) How do you find books? Do you find them on Twitter? How often?<p>(b) Do you suffer from the same problem we do of forgetting where you saw that one book that sounded cool but now you&#x27;ve lost? And would you use this solution to that problem?<p>(c) We&#x27;re intending to drive affiliate revenue through this... Would you buy through this, or would you be put off by affiliate links?<p>(d) Would you browse this type of site? Or would you only use it for remembering your books?
======
malchow
Reading this:

[https://wpcommission.com/](https://wpcommission.com/)

And this:

[https://medium.com/@sku_67047/how-kinja-earns-so-much-in-
com...](https://medium.com/@sku_67047/how-kinja-earns-so-much-in-commission-
revenue-af69d3e7a952)

I more and more think that affiliate linking is a very nice alignment of
interests, as long as the content is good.

